# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN #146 - veteranos, Γυμνο

## makexan

καλησπέρα σε όλους 
μετά την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του johns στήθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες
ο κόμβος ewn#146 με ένα ενεργό link με eviawind-1(#4)
ευχαριτσω Γιαννη τα λεμε  ::   ::  [/b]

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικος!!!!
Α βρε johns....Αυτό θα πεί συμβολή στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλορίζικος, με πολλά Links.

eviawind ++++++++.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες και γρήγορα με μερικά ακόμη bb links! Έχοντας τον Γιάννη δίπλα σου είναι σίγουρο οτι σύντομα θ΄αυγατίσουν!  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλώς ήρθες!!!

Ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε από κοντά το ΣΚ που θα κατέβω κάτω και είναι αφιερωμένο στο Δίκτυο της Εύβοιας.  ::

----------


## makexan

Καλώς σας βρήκα και εγώ εσάς ( liousis sv1bjr dti socrates) και όλα τα παιδία που βρίσκονται στο δίκτυο .
Όσο για τα links σίγουρα θα αυγατίσουν με το johns δίπλα μας & τον ευχαριστώ για το τεχνικό υλικό και τον χρόνο του που αφιέρωσε για το στήσιμο του κόμβου .
socrates ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση αλλά για αυτό το ΣΚ το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο λόγο εργασίας 
 ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Φιλε μου καλως ηρθες!!!! 
Αντε με πολλα links και πολυ traffic. Με το που γυρισω Χαλκιδα εχουν προγραμματιστει να βγουνε πολλα links.  ::   ::  
Πιστευω να τα πουμε απο κοντα!!!

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικος και καλως ηρθες....

----------


## makexan

up  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Περιοχη? Μεσα στο Γυμνο?

----------


## makexan

Μετά από 2 μήνες of ξανά up ο κόμβος υπήρχαν καπια τεχνικά προβλήματα να ευχαριστήσω τον johns eviawind 
Γιάννη να σας ζήσει το αγοράκι σας να είναι τυχερό καλότυχο και υγιέστατο
Και να τον δεις όπως επιθυμείς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## makexan

Ναι pit κοντά στο johns  ::

----------


## PIT

Ok καλως. Εκανα και μια αλλαγη στο thread για να ειναι οπως πρεπει να ειναι  ::  

Φιλικα Βασιλης  ::

----------

